# Augusto Reyes Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - Wearing a tux to McDonalds



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I always go for the darker cigars and this one lured me in. The wrapper was oily and had just a few veins. This one was mouthwatering to behold. ...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - Wearing a tux to McDonalds


----------

